# The Origins of Gold



## skip.knox (Apr 2, 2014)

I have added a new blog post on my Altearth site. This one's about various medieval theories of where gold and other precious metals come from.

As always, the article also talks about how a writer might use this information in a fantasy setting, and comes complete with references.

Altearth | Writing Historical Fantasy

I hope you enjoy it!


----------

